# Utiliser un Imac 20° G5 comme écran externe



## Alsuper (24 Avril 2008)

Bonjour everybody,

Est il possible d'utiliser un Imac blanc en 20° G5 comme écran externe avec un Imac 20° DualCore?

Car ce Imac ne démarre plus et n'a plus de HD.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Al.​


----------



## Zyrol (24 Avril 2008)

non, ce n'est pas possible.

Tu peux peut être essayer de le reparer, non ?


----------

